# your top 5 go to baits



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Your top 5 go to baits

heres mine:

-1/4 oz bitsy bug flip jig with paca chunk trailer 
-sweet beaver with 1/4oz tungsten weight 
-bomber square a crankbait 
-yum dinger texas rigged weightless
-zoom finesse worm on venom shakey head jig


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

For creeks

Black jitterbug
Senko 4inch
Rooster tail
3in tube
And when all else fails a red/white daredevil!

Lakes/river 

Black jitterbug
5 in senko
4in tube
Spinner bait
Crankbait



-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

1. Keitech Swimbaits/Plastics.
2. Lucky Craft Hardbaits in MS SHAD and MS BLACK.
3. Berkley Frenzy Flicker in Shad, Black/Silver and Sexy Shad.
4. Kaotik Chatterbaits in Shad, Smoke Shad, Sexy Shad, Black, and Black/Blue
5. Death Shimmer II Spinner Baits in Shad and White.
6. Warrior Buzz Bait in Black.
7. Dahlberg Frog (Green) and Craw (Red).
8. Rapala Jointed suspending hardbaits in SS and Shad.
9. Bass Assult Swim Jigs in Shad, SS, Sexy Shad, Spring Craw, Summer Craw, White Shad, and Blue/Black.
10. A couple colors of Senkos and a couple colors of Tubes!

This is now all I own!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

1. Terminator 1/2 oz. Single Gold Tortouse #5 blade blue/black skirt

2. Strike King 2.5 SB Crank. Blue back herring or Green gizzard

3. Ricco Popper 1/4oz. 

4. Terminator 3/16 Finesse Jig purple/brown w/Uncle Josh phantom finesse black pork trailer

5. Rapala F09 and HJ9 blue/white


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> 1. Keitech Swimbaits/Plastics.
> 2. Lucky Craft Hardbaits in MS SHAD and MS BLACK.
> 3. Berkley Frenzy Flicker in Shad, Black/Silver and Sexy Shad.
> 4. Kaotik Chatterbaits in Shad, Smoke Shad, Sexy Shad, Black, and Black/Blue
> ...


Hey I know that you graduated from college and all but the OP said 5 not ten go to baits.LOL


As for someone that can count to five:
jig n pig
pop-r
buzzbait
crankbait
stand up jighead with various soft plastics (usually black)


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

1. tubes - various colors; smoke and purple/gold flake, green pumpkin are my favs
2. 1/2 oz or 3/4 oz Strike King KVD red eye swim shad in sexy shad color
3. Rebel Wee Craw 
4. Jig, w/ pig or w/ twister tail
5. Inline spinner; mepps #3 my favorite


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey I know that you graduated from college and all but the OP said 5 not ten go to baits.LOL
> 
> 
> As for someone that can count to five:
> ...


I got carried away...couldn't think of my top five cause I only have 10...most guys have 150 and it is easier for them...plus I'm senile!!! 

Sorry Lang!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

1. 5" Senko
2. KVD 1.5
3. 1/2 oz Jig/craw
4. SPRO Frog
5. Shakey head

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

1. 5" Black w/ red flake Senko
2. 5" Black Senko
3. 5" Black/Blue Senko
4. 5" Watermelon Senko
5. Tiny Torpedo in Bull Frog


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

#1- lucky craft flat mini mr
#2- homemade 7/16 oz. Flippin' jig w/ netbait craw trailer
#3- yum money minnow 6" swimbait
#4- 5" watermelon finesse worm on shakey head
#5- spro frog (black)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That was painfull..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

1	Original Floating Rapala Size 05
2	RattleTrap 1/2 oz. 
3	Black Roostertail 1/16 - 1/4
4	Jointed Rapala Size 05 or 07
5	Strike King White, Pond Majic BuzzBait

I should also mention that 90% of my Bass fishing targets Smallies


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

1. 5 inch Yum Dinger
2. 5/8 oz Yozuri 3D Crank crankbait
3. 5/8 oz Yozuri Rattlin-N-Vibe
4. 1/2 spinnerbait with a chartreuse #5 willow single blade for slowrollin 
5. 5 inch Storm Wild Eye Swim Shad


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

1. June Bug Zoom finesse worm T-rigged
2. Strike King 1.5 crankbait
3. 1/4 oz. chart/white spinnerbait
4. 7" Berkley Powerworm
5. Pop R


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

#1 jig
#2 shakeyhead (warrior baits finnesse worm)
#3 warrior baits buzzbait
#4 square bill (lucky craft RC, Skeet Mini)
#5 senko

hon mention

spro bronzeye frog
lucky craft sammy
lucky craft gunfish
zara spook
yellow magic popper
ricco popper
warrior baits quiver bug
warrior baits twitchin shad


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

1- 4'' purple power worm. texas irg
2- zoom tiny fluke .drop shot
3- 3/8 oz terminator pro jig in black/blue
4- rebel teeny pop r. black
5- baby giron


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

1-1/2oz black/blue jig
2-texas rigged 7" black power worm.
3-1.5 kvd sb
4-buzzbait
5-shaky head/ strike king finess worms


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

1 a frog 
2 buzzbait
3 spinnerbait
4 crankbait 
5 swimbait


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> #1 jig
> #2 shakeyhead (warrior baits finnesse worm)
> #3 warrior baits buzzbait
> #4 square bill (lucky craft RC, Skeet Mini)
> ...



Come on, only 5,....no hon mention, didn't you read SPFLDBASSGUYS response to my post??LOL


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

#1. . Senko
#2. . Jig #3. . Crankbait #4. . 7" Power worm #5. . Buzzbait
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

therockgj said:


> 1. 5" Black w/ red flake Senko
> 2. 5" Black Senko
> 3. 5" Black/Blue Senko
> 4. 5" Watermelon Senko
> ...


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

1. Warrior 6" Green Pumpkin Worm - Texas Rig
2. 6" Yamamoto Stickbait - wacky rigged - either black with blue flake or green pumpkin
3. Norman Deep Tiny N - Spring Craw
4. Jig 
5. Rapala DT10 - baby bass or Fire Tiger


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

1 berkley gulp minnow 5inch.2 4inch venom tube. 3spinnerbait.4buzz bait.5 zara spook


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Come on, only 5,....no hon mention, didn't you read SPFLDBASSGUYS response to my post??LOL


Honorable mentions fall into a different category.LOL


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

1. Shakey Head
2. Jig & Pig (or trailer)
3. Spinnerbait
4. Crankbait
5. Pop R


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

1.) ZOOM! 6" Black body blue tailed Lizard unweighted
2.) STORM wildeye pro paddle tail (clear and blue)
3.) ZOOM! 7" Mag Shakey head worm (June bug)
4.) Booyah Boo jig (1/4oz Black brown spice)
5.) Booyah Counter strike spinnerbait double willow (3/8oz Booyah Shad)


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh silly boy!!


----------

